# Shrine of Vaul



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Farseer Ethanash strode through the bowels of his vessel "Soul of Al'steson", pondering in his thoughts as he moved through the empty corridors slowly. He had been gifted with the gift of foresight, and he used this manipulation of the warp to guide the ancient craftworld of Al 'steson. He had foreseen the grave threat that stood in front of the craftworld ready to Devour it into oblivion. Literally devour it. The great Devourer, the tyranids threatened the proud craftworld as they had once threatened Iyanden, proud and noble, now a husk of its former self.

There was no way the craftworld could outrun the devourer, though beautiful they were slow, and the fleet would not be able to stand up to the sheer size of the tyranid force that had devoured hundreds of worlds and billions of people. He was not going to allow the devourer to threaten all that he held dear, and he had a solution. On an Imperial world, standing in the way of the tyranid threat to the craftworld stood an ancient shrine to the God Vaul. Inside its hidden depths it held a powerful weapon of the God, some say crafted by his hand himself. He was sure that it would be able to save Al 'steson.

He finally reached his destination, the webway portal that would move his strike force silently to the shrine, hopefully bypassing the guards. His strike force would soon be assembled in front of him, small but effective. It was composed of three guardian squads, one striking scorpion squad and his bodyguards, the Spiders of Al 'steson the best warp spiders the craftworld offered.

=========================================

Ok I am looking for 10-15 people to take the role of a guardian squad and a few rangers. I will start the action thread if there is little interest at 6.

Rules:

1. No god-modding, that includes hijacking of my storyline and having random enemies appear in your posts.

2: Respect to your fellow rper's, interact with each other.

3: If you don't post after 3 consecutive updates without informing me with a good reason and intention to return then I will kill off your character.

4: I expect good quality posting, minimum posting length 5-6 lines, it's not that difficult and if you need help then I am always a pm away.

Ok now to the characters available:

Guardians/Storm Guardians (The squad your in can be mixed between the two groups as the times demand it to be.)
Rangers (maximum of four. If you want to be a ranger then pm me first and we will discuss it.)

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Personality:
Background:
Wargear:

Wargear includes: Shruiken Catapult, Shruiken Pistol, Chainblades, Fusion Guns (2 are available), combat knife, Ranger Long Rifle, Plasma grenades or Melta bombs.

I want detailed backgrounds and personalities. No "doesn't speak to anyone, is a silent person outside of battle." You need to interact with your fellow rper's and I will do my best to maintain interactions.

I will update this post with the names of people accepted, and will also post any notable NPC characters.

The colour of the armour is light gray with blue helm, fists and shoulder pads.


----------

